# Conasauga River | Cohutta Wilderness  (Pic Heavy)



## cb3725 (Jul 1, 2014)

After too many plans, interruptions, and reschedules, we finally made it out to Cohutta for some fishing and exploration this past weekend. After pouring over the maps of the area, we found a likely looking section in the Conasauga River valley that looked accessible, had some spots flat enough to make a camp on, and with good fishing possibilities.






Saturday morning, 6am, found us starting the 2 hour drive up I-75 to  Cisco, GA. 
















The plan was to follow an established trail down into the valley and to a specific landmark, then hike point to point on our own off-trail route until we found a likely spot for a camp. Once we left the trail, there was diminishing sign of other visitors for about 50 yards, and then the signs of trash and the absence of down wood, just disappeared. Although it seemed that few hikers came this way, we were still able to find and follow narrow trails along the way that could have been old footpaths or game trails. Mid-morning, we found a likely looking spot to camp, and settled our packs down to take a break, fish for a bit, and do some exploring. As I fished my way down the river, a patch of bright color caught my eye through the trees and up off the water. As I moved downstream, I could see a cleared camp with some gear set up, so I turned away and moved back upstream. Meanwhile, my buddy Michael and his dog had been moving along through the woods looking for other likely spots to set up and had ended up coming out of the brush right at the same camp. Though no one was there, and it seemed no had been in quite some time, whoever had claimed the camp had gone to some work making it nice, setting stone stairsteps up to the raised camp, and stashing gear and wood for return trips. We guessed it could have been the camp of a fisherman, or hunter, or something like that. I don’t know what it is, but stumbling into someone’s camp in the woods always give me a bit of a start. It feels a little bit like walking through a stranger’s house and just opening up doors to peek in.
















Because of the hunt camp nearby, we decided to move on, and ultimately it was a good choice. A little bit further on, we found a terrific spot with great water access, nearby cliff views, and plenty of standing deadwood just begging to go into the fire.











Except for Cloudland Canyon, there aren’t many places I know of in the area that compete with the Conasauga valley for beauty and scenic water. Everywhere you looks is covered in bright green, and the water tumbles down small ledges and into clear pools. The water was in the high 60’s, so a bit warm for the trout that live in the higher elevations of the river, but just right for the redeye bass that hit my fly all afternoon long. All of them were in the 7-9” range, but they were hungry for sure. It was the first time I had gone after that species of bass, and they lived up to the fight reputation that I have read about.
















I also can’t ever visit Cohutta without giving thought to the Cherokee that used to live there. It sure isn’t hard to picture still, and Cohutta was the site of the Cherokee “gold fields” where folks even now look for the supposed caches of gold that the Cherokee buried before being forced down the Trail of Tears. I’m not sure how historically accurate those stories really are, but they persist! And fortunately, there was no sign of Ustû'tlï the whole weekend. There’s enough out there to keep you sleeping with one ear listening anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2014)

Great pics and story, thanks for taking us along with you.


----------



## pnome (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah.  Sounds like it was an incredible trip!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice pics, I like the green boot. I've never been to the Cohutta Wilderness. Would you say it's one of the most remote and largest wilderness areas in Georgia? I've read about the Jack's River trail before.


----------



## kayaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I have kayaked the upper Conasauga from chicken coop gap to hwy 2 many times.  Truly some beautiful country.


----------



## cb3725 (Jul 1, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Would you say it's one of the most remote and largest wilderness areas in Georgia? I've read about the Jack's River trail before.



Jack's River Trail is nice, but it gets hammered with hikers. In fact, I read somewhere that it is one of the most often visited trails in the southeast. But Jack's river aside, the rest of the wilderness is and feels very remote.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2014)

cb3725 said:


> Jack's River Trail is nice, but it gets hammered with hikers. In fact, I read somewhere that it is one of the most often visited trails in the southeast. But Jack's river aside, the rest of the wilderness is and feels very remote.



Yeah I'd rather go to the less traveled areas.


----------



## cb3725 (Jul 1, 2014)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 2, 2014)

Great post and pics!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 2, 2014)

Epic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cb3725 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks!
You know, I only get one, maybe two, really good "getaway" trips per years, so this one will have to tide me over for a while. When I get stir crazy sitting in the office here, I'll come back, look at the pretty pictures, and content myself until the next time I can get a good trip in!


----------



## seeker (Jul 3, 2014)

I love the pictures and the story.


----------



## ga.farrier (Jul 3, 2014)

Cohutta is the largest wilderness east of the Mississippi. I've lived at the foot of the mountains all my life but don't take advantage of it near enough. It's crowded going to and from the falls and along the road but if you make an effort you can definitely get away from everyone. We used to hike the jacks river trail every now and then. I think it was 26 or 27 miles and is worth doing if you have a couple of days and a few people to go with you. You have to cross the river a lot and it's a little dangerous by yourself since you might have to swim if the water is up.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 3, 2014)

I remember studying about Ustû'tlï in Georgia history many years ago. It was like a Cherokee legend who was a dragon or something. That's been a while back. Enjoyed the pictures and tale.


----------



## srb (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice pics!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 7, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Great post!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 13, 2014)

I really enjoyed this post. I would love to do the same thing some day with my son.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jul 22, 2014)

So you can camp anywhere along the river?  

If so that is awesome.  I am just so used to having to pay for a "site".  The idea of being able to REALLY go camping has got my wild side excited!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 14, 2014)

Great thread. Would love to see more like this and MORE PICTURES!'


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 14, 2014)

mdgreco191 said:


> So you can camp anywhere along the river?
> 
> If so that is awesome.  I am just so used to having to pay for a "site".  The idea of being able to REALLY go camping has got my wild side excited!



You'll pay for it alright.Years ago my wife and I hiked down into that river valley.....I thought I was gonna have to carry her on my back on the hike up and out.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 15, 2014)

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------

